

iCloud unveiled at WWDC, MobileMe DOA - ArturPK
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/06/icloud-unveiled-at-wwdc/
I think limited bandwidth plans will limit a lot of the innovation that could have started with a free cloud api. Are there any numbers of subs on limited bandwidth plans?
======
ArturPK
I had text added, but it vanished on me. It seems like a interesting concept
to give out a free cloud api, but how many people have 200mb plans that will
make its practicality limited?

